# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  LEAST favorite news team

## mranderson

We have had our favorite news teams, now how about turning that around. Who are your least favorite reporters and/or anchors (past and present)

Mine. Linda Cavanaugh and the Barrys. Linda is too hokey sometimes ("well ya know" and "ya betcha" are her taglines), the Barrys are just plain bad.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Keith

I would have to agree with mranderson on this one. I can't handle Linda Cavanaugh, I can't stand Mike Morgan, and Bob Barry Sr. looks like if he gets too excited he will croak right on the set. 

Most of the reporters I see do a decent job, however, some of the female reporters need to learn that when they are reporting and it is windy, they need to put their long hair in a pony tail or pin it up somehow. I can't stand to see a female reporter pushing her hair back every 5 seconds, trying to get it out of her face, when she is doing a live report.

----------


## Patrick

Well, I shouldn't say this because he's my Sunday School teacher, but I really don't care for Kelly Ogle's opinions.  I just wish he'd just report the news...sometimes he tends to slant his views.  Also Angela Buckelew really annoys me.....she needs to dye her hair blonde.  It would fit her personality well.

----------


## Midtowner

Channel 4 should be sponsored by Botox and AARP.  They are all OLD.  Bring in some new blood!

----------


## EdwardEll

Channel 4's strength is their friendliness toward each other, on the air. All of these people have zero personality off the air. Of course, many people on tv seem different off the air, but the Channel 4 gang is the all-time phoniest group of grumpy, unfriendly folk off the air.

----------


## Midtowner

New opinion:  since school has been out..

(2 days of only one job Hallelujah!)

..I've discovered what happens on the TV when I'm normally otherwise occupied.  Fox has to have the most atrocious newscast I've ever seen.  Very little actual new material in their newscast.  Most of their entire broadcast seems to be VOSOT's (voice over sound on tape) of stuff that they've downloaded from the network.  When they do (rarely) have an original package or story that relates to Oklahoma, it is usually made up of a lot of irrelevant and sometimes old file footage..  In other words, they are understaffed and cheap!

A few months ago, however, I did see something which I thought was hilarious -- worst case of outdated file footage ever -- Channel 9 was talking about something that was happening at the Capitol, and the footage to go along with it?  Our state capitol... sans-dome!  

I think they have since corrected that mistake, but I got a kick out of it.

----------


## Jack

> Channel 4's strength is their friendliness toward each other, on the air. All of these people have zero personality off the air. Of course, many people on tv seem different off the air, but the Channel 4 gang is the all-time phoniest group of grumpy, unfriendly folk off the air.


Yeah, that Meg Alexander is quite a ditsy blonde.  At least Robin Marsh has some common sense.

----------


## Midtowner

Jack, that's unfair.  All either of them do is read from a teleprompter and think up snazzy segways.  I frequent a lot of the places where reporters go to do standups (the OKC courthouse, the Jail, the State Capitol) on a regular basis -- and I don't see either of them out and about.  Unless they're producing (fat chance), I wonder what it is that they do all day when not reading from a teleprompter?

----------


## Jack

> Jack, that's unfair. All either of them do is read from a teleprompter and think up snazzy segways. I frequent a lot of the places where reporters go to do standups (the OKC courthouse, the Jail, the State Capitol) on a regular basis -- and I don't see either of them out and about. Unless they're producing (fat chance), I wonder what it is that they do all day when not reading from a teleprompter?


What's unfair about saying that Meg Alexander acts ditsy?   That's how she acts.

----------


## Midtowner

Is she even a real blonde?

----------


## EdwardEll

Television news is suffering from lack of credibility, eroding audiences, at least  broadcast management which is becoming fed up with these fools...look at all of the layoffs in recent years...

----------


## Midtowner

More and more of the shows are being produced and taped at a national level with only minimal local operations.  Fox, for example -- they don't even have a local weather person.

----------


## EdwardEll

Rick Mitchell looks good and sounds good....Gary England has charm and charisma...

----------


## EdwardEll

Amy McRee has energy and enthusiasm...

----------


## EdwardEll

Channel 4 was never the same after George Tomek left... a long string of male co-anchors working with Linda Cavanaugh...

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Man, I hate to say this publicly, but around my house, we call Linda Cavanaugh "Chicken Woman" ... think about it ... pluck, pluck, pluck aren't really good words to sound like a chicken cackling but it's as good as I know how.

As far as any "My 2 cents" and similar opinion stuff, who cares? "News" has not been big on local television for many years now, and unless there's something I already know about that would be coming up, I generally skip local news. About the only one that has high credibility marks from me is OETA.

----------


## drumsncode

November sweeps are over and all the news stations are finding ways to express how good they are.  I noticed an ad on KFOR that makes it sound like they're the best, not only locally, but in the nation!  I can't read the fine print on the screen.  It looks like Nielsen Ratings though.  

Does anyone out there have access to those ratings to tell us who ranks where in the different time slots for local news?  KOCO tells us they're #1 at 5pm, and the fastest growing at 6pm.  KWTV tells us they're #1 at 10pm every night.  I just wonder how far apart the ratings are.  

Thanks

----------


## Intrepid

> Amy McRee has energy and enthusiasm...


Among MANY other things.....     :boff: 


Mmmm.....Amy McRee    :Bow:

----------


## sweetdaisy

I don't care for Scott Hines on KFOR...I think it's his droopy eyelids, but I think he looks stoned.  Never mind that he tends to bumble through his report.

----------


## magicchord

> Channel 4's strength is their friendliness toward each other, on the air. All of these people have zero personality off the air. Of course, many people on tv seem different off the air, but the Channel 4 gang is the all-time phoniest group of grumpy, unfriendly folk off the air.


And how do you know this?

(I ask only for information...)     :Wink:

----------


## Midtowner

Most of our local news stations don't really report news.  The boondoggles of OCURA, the fake Crosstown emergency, things like that -- those are news.  Someone has a car wreck, a set of twins, someone shoots someone else, etc..  not news.  

I'd say #4 is the worst, but they're all pretty bad.

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Ok I have to jump in here too,I know this is for the News Team.I really don't have issues with the Anchors But oh My GAWD ACK!!!!I cannot STAND Rick Mitchell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EdwardEll

do you have a personality conflict with Mr. Mitchell, or did he refuse to wear a g-string to one of your "passion parties" or hit you over the head with one of those dildoes you sell at the parties...?

----------


## EdwardEll

you know the words of wisdom...

get a life...

Unplug the TV

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Hey ED,

You know what,I do not even know you.Who the hell are you to disrespect me like that.I gave my opinion about Rick Mitchell and I am allowed that.You do not know me you have no right to talk to me that way.I really don't appreciate what you have started here.I think you are definitely the one who needs to get a life.Dam,What is your problem???
                                                                    DD

----------


## EdwardEll

Really was trying to make lighthearted fun of the matter;

 However, wish to apologize if you misunderstood my intentions...Please accept my apologies...

No disrespect was intended...

I agree that you are entitled to your opinion..

sincerely,

ed

----------


## Randy

> Ok I have to jump in here too,I know this is for the News Team.I really don't have issues with the Anchors But oh My GAWD ACK!!!!I cannot STAND Rick Mitchell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would much rather watch Rick Mitchell anyday over the phony, Mike Morgan. Actually, as far as that goes, Mike and Linda Cavanaugh can leave anytime and it wouldn't hurt my feelings.

----------


## Jack

> Most of our local news stations don't really report news. The boondoggles of OCURA, the fake Crosstown emergency, things like that -- those are news. Someone has a car wreck, a set of twins, someone shoots someone else, etc.. not news. 
> 
> I'd say #4 is the worst, but they're all pretty bad.


Any proof to back up that our stations are pretty bad, among those across the country?

----------


## Jack

Mike Morgan always goes overboard.   If it's going to snow, by golly, we're going to have 12 inches.  He overdramatizes everthing.

----------


## Randy

> Any proof to back up that our stations are pretty bad, among those across the country?


I doubt that there is any proof to be found. The TV stations in Okla. City are some of the best stations in the U.S. All three of the major news channels, KWTV, KFOR, and KOCO, have all won numerous awards for their broadcasting and professionalism. By far, we have the best stations and the best news coverage anywhere.

----------


## EdwardEll

These television awards have reached a point of dubious credibility, why because the tv news directors themselves vote for the awards...kind of like the old "Outstanding Young Men and Women" yearbooks....chosen by those named to the awards....ie vanity press.

----------


## Midtowner

> Any proof to back up that our stations are pretty bad, among those across the country?


Did you ever learn the difference between subjective and objective reality?

----------


## Randy

> Did you ever learn the difference between subjective and objective reality?


Subjective and objective reality? C'mon now, we need to see some facts, not just some opinion  :Tiphat:  .

----------


## Midtowner

Randy:

Good/better/best are qualitative values often defined by subjective observations.  In other words, what is good or bad in a news team will often vary between individuals.  When I say that I value 'hard news', e.g., business, politics, revelation of corruption and scandal instead of cheerleading, reporting releases as 'news' when handed to you by said corrupt officials, not taking into account the media's important role in society, and instead operating to keep advertisers happy (remember the roads and bridges campaign?), there we have subjective values (good ones) that will render a news station inferior to some.

Now, if what you like in a local newscast is consumer warnings, a good sports and weather report, coupled with the verbatim reading of news releases of lobbyists seeking to pressure people into voting to give them handouts, by all means, we have terrific newscasts.

If you want to examine the issue objectively, I suppose you could look at the budgets that our news programs have, number of stories with on-air reporters, number of stories actually done at the station level (versus VOSOT's, VO's, etc. done entirely from network footage), you'll see trends downward as stations have begun to rely more and more on network footage.  

http://www.stateofthenewsmedia.org/2...?cat=2&media=6

As for our local stations, however, no such research has been done that I'm aware of.  Subjective observations are about as good as anyone can do -- if you can do better, please post links.


But if you'd like facts, I'd say it's fairly sad that CNN reports the brush fires before our local news.

----------


## Jack

That doesn't show me that our stations are among the worst in the nation. Show me some facts.  Show me some reports to back up your statements.   So far we have one poster proving his point mentioning the many awards our stations have won.    Give us some facts to back up your side of the story.  So far, it doesn't seem like you have any, other than you're own personal opinions which you seem to think justify your statements.   We need facts, not opinions.

----------


## Midtowner

Jack, I went to considerable effort to explain to you the difference between subjective and objective values, but either you are stubbornly trying to prove some sort of point or lack the capacity to comprehend.  I'd tend to think the former.  

Either way, there's not a lot I can do to help you there.

----------


## Randy

> or lack the capacity to comprehend.  I'd tend to think the former.  
> 
> Either way, there's not a lot I can do to help you there.


  :Rude:  Insulting someone else's intelligence. All we were wanting were facts, not opinions, to back up what you said. If you don't have any, just admit it.

----------


## Midtowner

Please see post #34, and please learn to read.

Thanks.

----------


## Randy

> Please see post #34, and please learn to read.
> 
> Thanks.


I did read post #34, and all it says to use are subjective observations. Observations carry no facts, only opinions of the observer. Also, do you have any proof that CNN beat our local stations in reporting the grass fires? I think not. It is all heresay. Just because you don't think much of our local news, doesn't mean the rest of us don't.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Actually, CNN did beat our locals to the reporting of the grassfires (strange, but true).  Probably b/c of the fires in Texas.

----------


## Midtowner

Did I ever allege that I had subjective facts or proof?  You asked for them, I said they didn't exist, that I had made the objective observations that seemed to be called for by the OP.  You failed to recognize that, hence I observed that there are two possible reasons for your behavior as I stated in #36.

----------


## Raspberry

> Actually, CNN did beat our locals to the reporting of the grassfires (strange, but true).  Probably b/c of the fires in Texas.



Channel 5 reported the fire in Mustang during their 12 noon news.... before firefighters even arrived. I doubt CNN was aware of it before then, and if they were, it was only by a matter of minutes.

----------


## sweetdaisy

My bad.  Apparently, I missed that newscast.  Funny enough, some of our out-of-state family contacted us to make sure we were okay before we even knew of the fires.

Thanks for setting me straight, Raspberry!   :Smile:

----------


## JBGood

"Channel 5 reported the fire in Mustang during their 12 noon news.... before firefighters even arrived. I doubt CNN was aware of it before then, and if they were, it was only by a matter of minutes."

I assume they had footage from SKY 5...Bwwwwhahahahahahahahahah

----------


## Yodachaos

I like Kelly Ogle's comments. He says the Truth.

Gary England is also good as well. would not be the same without him.

----------


## shane453

I'm not a big fan of Rick Mitchell either. There was one severe weather day where he kept going on about how their radar can zoom in to the streets, and he was calling out every single area where there was hail. And he had a man operating the computer that he was being a little rude to.

News9 is my favorite station, with Gary, Kelly, Amy, Jed... The talk show format of their morning news used to bother me but they've gotten better. My 2 Cents has now been copied by 4.

KFor seems the worst to me, but that could just be because it's the worst color reception that I get.

Sometimes I like KOCO and sometimes I don't. They're definitely the most urban looking, I think, if that makes sense.

And don't forget the FoxNews. They have high quality stories and a lot more national/world coverage. Their weather technology isn't as good, but I enjoy watching their interesting stories. And they have 9-10:30 weeknights.

----------


## EdwardEll

in general, the KOCO newsreaders all have one problem....they forgot to read in the broadcast 101 guide....speak slowly and carefully with as few words needed to describe the event....the KOCO people all speak too rapidly and need to slow down...

----------


## revbrett

Every last friggin' one of them.

----------


## metro

Channel 9, its outdated and cheesy. The anchors keep that hick image of Oklahoma going. While one might not like all the anchors on 4 or 5, they do have a better format and set, the content is a little better too, I prefer channel 5

----------


## keving

I'm not a fan of Channel 9 either. I also dislike Kelly Ogle's My Two Cents commentaries.

I thought *new*scasters were to present the news in an objective, professional manner. Not personal commentaries.

----------


## okcerintul

> I'm not a fan of Channel 9 either. I also dislike Kelly Ogle's My Two Cents commentaries.
> 
> I thought *new*scasters were to present the news in an objective, professional manner. Not personal commentaries.


Newscasters used to have commentaries all the time. Look at Bob Schieffer Sundays on Face The Nation at the end of that broadcast. Just because they are journalists doesn't mean they don't have an opinion or a belief.

----------

